# Hermie or no



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

Week 6 flower


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Week 6 flower


Do you have a picture not so mag close up
move away I want to see that in a normal grow position


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do you have a picture not so mag close up
> move away I want to see that in a normal grow position


Far away it’s barely seeable but it’s only on this one plant I have 7 and it’s at the top but only one


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Far away it’s barely seeable but it’s only on this one plant I have 7 and it’s at the top but only one


try it from a few inches not in macro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Do you have buds formed yet show me those also


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do you have buds formed yet show me those also


Yes but I took bad advice learn from my mistakes next time,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

They dont look bad at all, not every plant stays all healthy looking as they near the end of life cycle, looks like you may have a few Bananas (last ditch effort for the plant to pollinate itself. The smoke looks like it will be fine , a few seeds maybe but not many .


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They dont look bad at all, not every plant stays all healthy looking as they near the end of life cycle, looks like you may have a few Bananas (last ditch effort for the plant to pollinate itself. The smoke looks like it will be fine , a few seeds maybe but not many .


Should I take her to different location in the house and remove the seeds I see with a plastic bag and a tweezer  ? Will this mess with my other plants ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Should I take her to different location in the house and remove the seeds I see with a plastic bag and a tweezer  ? Will this mess with my other plants ?


Can you see any seeds? a nanny will throw a small amount if any so the other plants should not be affected 
The pollen is already in your area so dont bother


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you see any seeds? a nanny will throw a small amount if any so the other plants should not be affected
> The pollen is already in your area so dont bother


Nope only when I use microscope up close I can see it, so just leave it?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Nope only when I use microscope up close I can see it, so just leave it?


You can carefully pick it off. if you want, 
Are there many of them if one leave it


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You can carefully pick it off. if you want,
> Are there many of them if one leave it


Each bud on top has one below none


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Each bud on top has one below none


Now Im confused


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Was the plant stressed or in a very Hot grow room?


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

Lol I checked every bud on this plant or stem and I only see that the top colas have one each


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Explain to me what they look like and exactly where they are located 
Right at the top of bud, or around it in different areas ?


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Was the plant stressed or in a very Hot grow room?


Stressed  sadly she fell over lack of support and didn’t fully snapped was close to if I tapped her back up been a few days now this happened


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Lol I checked every bud on this plant or stem and I only see that the top colas have one each


I would let it ride and see. without a better picture that I can make sense of or seeing your plants I would have to be a mind reader


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Explain to me what they look like and exactly where they are located
> Right at the top of bud, or around it in different areas ?


Right in the top in the center deep in it with microscope


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Just do a normal harvest when the buds are ready , you should be fine 
Not much you can do now


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would let it ride and see. without a better picture that I can make sense of or seeing your plants I would have to be a mind reader


Ok I will take up close and far away photo in a bit and post it here or every seed pos I see


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Right in the top in the center deep in it with microscope


You do know that the bud is a flower so the center is prob right


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You do know that the bud is a flower so the center is prob right


It’s on two buds only I might leave it hard to see without scope


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You do know that the bud is a flower so the center is prob right


Best I could do


----------

